# Sebile Flat shad lipless



## Queencitybassman (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyone tried any of these.. I may pick up one or two but wanted to know about them first


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 31, 2011)

I love lipless cranks, probably my favorite bait. I like the suspend model, i may try one myself, price tag is high as heck tho.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 31, 2011)

yeah a buddy of mine had two hes never used he gave me for 10 bucks but they are the sinking and i really want to try the suspending but your right they are pricey. If you do end up using one of those suspending ones let me know how it works they look like they could be awesome.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 31, 2011)

Never used that particular model. But lipless cranks are one of my go to bates.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 31, 2011)

Definitely I threw lipless cranks like it was my job all through the spring.. ive slowed down now that its summer but I definitely will try these sebiles soon and let you know if they are worth the money


----------

